# tyreleader.co.uk



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

as above anybody used these for tyres as they have some good prices at the min cheers


----------



## Jon Mer33 (Sep 8, 2013)

*...*

yep i've used them before, good price, no hassle..


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup, ordered MPSS from them at the start of the year. Quite a few other people I know have used them too.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

cossie0_4 said:


> as above anybody used these for tyres as they have some good prices at the min cheers


Quite a few people have used them on here, and on the evo forum... I haven't seen any bad reviews, prices seem to be good and delivery fast from what I have read. I would order from them, and maybe ordering soon, to try some Michelin sport cup 2 .. We shall see.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

ok thanks ill put an order in now i know they are good cheers


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Avoid at ALL COSTS! By far the worst company I have ever had the misfortune of dealing with. They screwed me over on a set if tyres for my R35 and I'm still fighting to get my money back. Jeff Ludgate has had horrific dealings with them too.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

On the day of delivery they split my order into 2 orders.
They reduced the price of the larger rear tyres and increased the amount for the front (total value was the same).

They then sent the more expensive fronts as they said they could not cancel the order!
To get a refund I had to refuse delivery of the tyres.

Delivery was refused and I'm still waiting for a £600 refund which they have informed me will be subject to a shipping charge and a 40% restock fee!!!!!

They have no phone number to contact them on, no email address, they are based in Paris but operate out of Germany.

If they send you the wrong order YOU have to pay for the return shipping to Germany.


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Ive ordered of them and had no problems at all . Saved me a £130 buying through them


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

Too late now I've placed the order and paid fingers crossed


----------



## ErciCp (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm speaking as the moderator of tyreleader.co.uk. You probably have realized that the great majority of our clients have had a satisfying experience with us. 

@GTO_nemesis: The delivery timetable for tyres/wheels is indicated on your cart and for each individual item. However, we cannot guarantee 100% that the timeframe will be kept up with as couriers may be delayed. 95% of the time, we deliver on time as advertised but we are not sheltered from the delays of the carrier. The best idea remains to order enough in advance if you are in a hurry because all the companies face the same issue with couriers. 

When it comes to collection fee / return shipping, if you cannot fault us for sending incorrect order, we won't cover the cost. If delivery takes more than 20 days, we refund immediately the order. It only happens when the order is lost, which happens on very rare occasions.

Sincerely,

Eric


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

ErciCp said:


> @GTO_nemesis: The delivery timetable for tyres/wheels is indicated on your cart and for each individual item. However, we cannot guarantee 100% that the timeframe will be kept up with as couriers may be delayed. 95% of the time, we deliver on time as advertised but we are not sheltered from the delays of the carrier. The best idea remains to order enough in advance if you are in a hurry because all the companies face the same issue with couriers.
> Eric


I specifically contacted Tyreleader and asked if my order was in stock (even though it said it was in stock – I still wanted to double check) – Oliver replied and said that ALL of my order was in stock and that I would receive my order in time.

Days later Tyreleader then cancelled my order stating that my order was not in stock!
How can that be acceptable? It was nothing to do with couriers.




ErciCp said:


> When it comes to collection fee / return shipping, if you cannot fault us for sending incorrect order, we won't cover the cost. If delivery takes more than 20 days, we refund immediately the order. It only happens when the order is lost, which happens on very rare occasions.


I can 100% “fault you” as I specifically stated that my order was on the basis of 4 tyres, not 2. I placed ONE order for FOUR tyres, stated that my order was only to be processed if all four tyres could be delivered. You confirmed my request, then ignored my instructions and expect me to pay for your incompetence?

Barclaycard have refunded all of my money so you guys can deal with them as they will no doubt reclaim the payment back from Tyreleader.

Why do you not have a contact phone number?
Why do you not display your business address?

Do you honestly believe you have delivered an acceptable service?


----------



## Raw (Feb 8, 2014)

@ErciCp

Looks like you need to take that spanking GTO NEMESIS gave you and apologise!


----------



## ErciCp (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello 

After looking more into it, we have received confirmation of what happened with your order 

First of all, the rate of errors with Tyreleader is minimal as you can figure out from people's reviews. 
However, the wrong tyres were sent to the garage of your choice. Oliver had already replied when when we learned about it.

We could not replace the order so we refunded it immediately 100%. There was no problem with your other order, but you decided to refuse delivery. We cannot do otherwise but charge your for return shipping.

We do not have a direct phone number because all the issues are resolved much more efficiently via email. It is faster for everyone.

You can find our address in the general terms and conditions page on our site as well as on your invoice.

Best regards,

Eric


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

funny how you reply on a forum where you are getting bad publicity but you won't give the guy help via other means. You don't deserve the exposure so... goodbye.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

ErciCp said:


> Hello
> 
> After looking more into it, we have received confirmation of what happened with your order
> 
> ...



WRONG!!!!

Oliver instructed me to refuse delivery of the FRONT tyres, IE the ones that you should not have sent as you could not supply the rear one.

*So to be 100% clear this is what happened:*

*I ordered 4 tyres*

*I sent a message via your message system asking you to confirm that you could deliver all 4 tyres*

_Oliver replied stating that everything was in stock and delivery would be made in time_

_Tyreleader then emailed me to state that my order had been split into two orders and the larger 315/35/20 tyres were no in stock and a refund would be processed._

*I contacted Oliver again to ask the order is not in stock after he confirmed that the order was in stock!? I then told him to cancel the front tyres as they are no use to me without the rears.*

_Oliver informed me that the front had been sent that day (which was a lie as I checked the tracking number the DPD sent me) and if I wanted a refund I should refuse delivery._

*I contacted DPD and told them not to deliver the tyres, DPD informed the driver not to deliver the parcel*

DPD driver tried to deliver the parcel, Eurospec refused delivery as per my instructions (as advised by Oliver at Tyreleader)

*I contacted Oliver again and asked for my refund (again) and he said that the fronts had been returned but they have the larger sizes back in stock
I again asked for my refund*


*So, I am still waiting for a 100% refund for the front tyres that you should not have sent as I clearly stated on my order and the subsequent correspondence that I require all four tyres or the whole order should be cancelled.*

No “wrong tyres” have been delivered so I have no idea where this fresh little lie has come from!

At no point have Tyreleader contacted me to inform me that they have supposedly sent me the wrong order.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

ErciCp said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> When it comes to collection fee / return shipping, if you cannot fault us for sending incorrect order, we won't cover the cost. *If delivery takes more than 20 days, we refund immediately the order*. It only happens when the order is lost, which happens on very rare occasions.
> ...


Funny that my tyres took much longer to come...


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

I've always been happy with them,but like any company you will always get good and bad feedback . It's how they deal with the bad that makes them good IMHO


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

As this is the only semi successful chance I had of resolving my issue I could of done with the guy not being banned!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I can unban him but he's only posting on here because he's shitting himself that you are making him look bad.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

unbanned and PM's. If you don't get a reply let me know as I have his email address.


----------



## ErciCp (Sep 15, 2014)

@Mookistar: We are doing all we can to help this client. As soon as the tyres are back in our stock, they will be refunded. 

@GTO_NEMESIS: What I explained before is absolutely true. We are not trying to pass off a lie, why should we do that? You'll be refunded as soon as the tyres you have ordered are back with us.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ErciCp said:


> @Mookistar: We are doing all we can to help this client. As soon as the tyres are back in our stock, they will be refunded.
> 
> @GTO_NEMESIS: What I explained before is absolutely true. We are not trying to pass off a lie, why should we do that? You'll be refunded as soon as the tyres you have ordered are back with us.


and it'll be a 100% refund considering he's proved it's your error.


----------



## ErciCp (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello,

Toyo Proxes R888 315/30 ZR20 101Y GG x 2 cost : 581.98 GBP,
already 100% refund, it was our error.

Toyo Proxes R888 285/35 ZR20 100Y GG x 2 cost : 622.38 GBP,
Customer want to cancel this order. 2 possibilities :
- Customer resend the tyres by own way 100% refund
- Customer refuse the delivery or we pick-up the item, we charge the shipping return.
You can consult our terms and conditions.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ErciCp said:


> Hello,
> 
> Toyo Proxes R888 315/30 ZR20 101Y GG x 2 cost : 581.98 GBP,
> already 100% refund, it was our error.
> ...


I don't think you understand the concept of bad publicity. This thread will rank highly on Google and it's clear that YOU changed the terms of the order and then advised the customer to refuse the delivery without making it clear he would be charged. You guys ****ed up, so man up and give him his FULL refund.


----------



## Raw (Feb 8, 2014)

recommended reading for our tyreleader friend Internal Processes | Benefits of OTIF | Inspired Change


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

and on that note, ordered from camskill instead.

thanks all.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

ErciCp, the tyres were returned to you nearly two weeks ago! Oliver has even confirmed this.

My order status also states that the tyres were returned to you! Check the your tracking numbers.

So, when will my 100% refund be hitting my account?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

ErciCp said:


> Hello,
> 
> Toyo Proxes R888 315/30 ZR20 101Y GG x 2 cost : 581.98 GBP,
> already 100% refund, it was our error.
> ...


You clearly still do not understand!
The 285 tyres should never have been sent as you could not deliver the rears, my order was placed based on ALL FOUR TYRES ONLY!

Secondly, I've never received any tyres as delivery was refused two weeks ago.

So based on both of those facts the only acceptable outcome is a 100% refund.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow! It now looks like they are holding my refund until a set of Pirelli tyres they they have mistakenly shipped to Eurospec are sent back!!!

WTF has that got to do with MY order?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

ErciCp,


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I have to say my order with Tyreleader was similar, all 4 tyres required and showing in stock when I placed the order on the friday. Rears arrived on the monday, devils own job of getting any information out of them on delivery of the fronts which arrived a week later.

Great price, shocking service.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

on the second page of google now so soon tyreleader.co.uk will start to spot this thread on search results.


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

shocking service, are german tyres the same specs as uk tyres? i heard a while ago that they are not the same tyres we get over here? this bad coustomer service will cost them a lot more than what they owe to a customer for messing up their order.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Well they are still refusing to issue my refund despite having the tyres back in stock.
The Pirelli tyres they sent to Eurospec have nothing to do with my order but until I see a 100% refund I doubt Eurospec will be assisting their lost consignment.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that is awful service
how can you say that isn't one order and then the poor communication between their own team leads to the customer having to foot bills for their incompetence?!

that is not how a business operates!
I suggest they sort their policies and communication out before this kind of thing keeps happening. 

You cant advertise something in stock, only send half of it out because you don't have it all and then refuse to give the money back for it!


Give this man all his money back and learn from your mistakes!


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

do they not understand that if they dont resolve this issue it will cost them a lot more than the full refund in loss of sales when word spreads to other forums ect?


----------



## ErciCp (Sep 15, 2014)

This case is now considered resolved by TyreLeader. The client was refunded in due time.

- Refund of "Toyo Proxes R888 315/30 ZR20 101Y GG x 2" 100% - incorrect tyres sent
- Refund of "Toyo Proxes R888 285/35 ZR20 100Y GG x 2" - £50 = 2 x 25GBP for return shipping

In order for other clients to have an unbiasssed log of what happened please read following. 
All orders are dispatched at the same time in order to be in keeping with tight delivery time frame. 
Some orders are sent from different depots for logistical reasons (we cannot keep all of our tyres in one single place). 

An error occured in the dispatch of part of the order of the GTR client. As soon as the error was reported, we took the necessary steps for fast refund. The delay of the refund is only on the GTR client for their unhelpful, labeling remarks. 

In spite of the fact that they have prevented us from picking the incorrect tyres sent. We have refunded the GTR client 100%. The GTR client wanted to cancel their other order which we have sent correctly. We have followed suit but cannot waive the return shipping fee that we keep to a minimum in abidance with the law. 

In a ntushell, this rude client has been crying woolf. The client has blown the problem out of proportion and acted irrationally. Please refer to the feedback of other clients that are on their great majority satisfied by our service in case you still have a doubt. Like ROG350Z, staff member of your forum !

"Tyres arrived within 48 hours straight to dealer - £920 a full set for 275/305."


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ErciCp said:


> This case is now considered resolved by TyreLeader. The client was refunded in due time.
> 
> - Refund of "Toyo Proxes R888 315/30 ZR20 101Y GG x 2" 100% - incorrect tyres sent
> - Refund of "Toyo Proxes R888 285/35 ZR20 100Y GG x 2" - £50 = 2 x 25GBP for return shipping
> ...


Oh dear.

Oh dear oh dear oh dear.

for the sake of £50 I think you have made a big mistake. Lets hope the OP doesn't post this all over the web eh.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

I have used Tyre-leader several times & always found their
Service very good.
KM


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I always use blackyres from Tesco. They always give me the best price and I can get them fitted at work now as well


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

More miss information...
You did not send me wrong tyres instead of the 315/35/20 tyres.
You took my order with the tyres showing as in stock.
I contacted Tyreleader immediately after the order and stated that ALL FOUR TYRES had to be sent or cancel my order. 

Oliver confirmed everything was in stock, you then sent me this email which states the tyres were not in stock.
NOTE. It doesn't say anything about you sending me the wrong tyres. You refunded me for the 315 tyres as you lied about having them in stock.



You have then charged me for delivery of two tyres that should never have been sent or delivered as I immediately cancelled the order once you emailed me stating that the 315/35/20 tyres were not in stock.
According to the tracking data that you provided the tyres were despatched AFTER I cancelled my order.
Further more the terms of my order was for ALL FOUR TYRES or no tyres.

As such why do you think it is acceptable to charge me £50?
At what stage have I, the client done anything wrong in this process?

Regarding your "other feed back" I know for a 100% fact that most of those glowing reports are done by a reputation service provider.
You also stalled my factual and negative review until you got more paid for positive reviews up there to make my negative review appear several pages later.
I will be putting a 2nd negative review up there as I have two order numbers and you made a mess of both of them.

I note that you have also decided to start making derogatory comments about me, I'm sure others will read that as a further error on your part.
The £50 does not bother me, what does bother me is moral stance in which you have taken that money (which Barclaycard will return to me and charge you).

I would also like to clarify an additional point, I still have not been refunded nor have I received an email notification of the refund (you know, like the one I posted above for the tyres that you said you had in stock but didn't).


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

ErciCp said:


> This case is now considered resolved by TyreLeader. The client was refunded in due time.
> 
> - Refund of "Toyo Proxes R888 315/30 ZR20 101Y GG x 2" 100% - incorrect tyres sent
> - Refund of "Toyo Proxes R888 285/35 ZR20 100Y GG x 2" - £50 = 2 x 25GBP for return shipping
> ...



You are just making yourself look stupid now - did you even read everything in this thread ?

I for one will not buy tyres from you in future.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

Tyreleader pops up on quite a few of the forums I frequent due to it's low prices so as someone who has dealt with Mark before and know what a genuine guy he is I look forward to pointing any future (TYRELEADER) customers towards this thread in the hope they will use someone who has a better customer service.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Real Thing said:


> Tyreleader pops up on quite a few of the forums I frequent due to it's low prices so as someone who has dealt with Mark before and know what a genuine guy he is I look forward to pointing any future (TYRELEADER) customers towards this thread in the hope they will use someone who has a better customer service.


What a hero:bowdown1:


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Quick update... Refund minus their £50 charge for a set of tyres that should never have been sent is now back on my card.

They have subsequently been on the phone threatening Eurospec with legal action if they don't find TyreLeaders lost consignment of two Pirelli 18" tyres.
Eurospec have welcomed their legal action as Eurospec have no contract with the company as they were only the fitting centre for my tyres.

Eurospec have offered to be more helpful once their client (me) has confirmed that they have received a full refund, alternatively a large admin fee and storage charge will be applied for said tyres.

At present Eurospec are storing your misplaced consignment on my behalf as I currently view the value of those two tyres as £50

Feel free to refund my remaining money and I'm sure I can assist in reuniting you with your lost merchandise.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Update?



.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

ErciCp said:


> Hello,
> 
> Toyo Proxes R888 315/30 ZR20 101Y GG x 2 cost : 581.98 GBP,
> already 100% refund, it was our error.
> ...


Just refund the full amount you f*****g bellend. You f****d up, you stand the cost. Period.

Satan


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Quick update... Refund minus their £50 charge for a set of tyres that should never have been sent is now back on my card.
> 
> They have subsequently been on the phone threatening Eurospec with legal action if they don't find TyreLeaders lost consignment of two 18" tyres.
> Eurospec have welcomed their legal action as Eurospec have no contract with the company as they were only the fitting centre for my tyres.
> ...


The sale of these 2 tyres on fleabay might go toward some of your costs (and Eurospec's) for storage and time spent recovering a partial refund, and the missing sum of £50.

Time was the essence of the contract and was made clear at the start. Supplier failed. Compensation is due. List your costs and sell Pirellis for that value.

I for one will never use them.

Satan


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

They never did finalise the last part of the refund.
The Pirellis are still sat at Eurospec. Tyreleader phoned Eurospec and were very rude and threatening which ended in Ben stating he would only enter into further communication via email.

Tyreleader then threatened legal action at the beginning of October. Neither of us have heard anything since.

It amazes me that instead of refunding £50 they decided to be utterly unreasonable, the outcome of which has cost them a set of Pirelli 18" tyres and however many peoples business that reads of their negative reviews and unreasonable business ethic and then of course the admin time taken to keep phoning Eurospec and respond to forum, Facebook and review posts.

Mark


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Well that won't be using them after that read also


----------



## Tyreleader_sux (Jan 14, 2015)

*Not a GTR but bad service regardless.*



ErciCp said:


> Hello
> 
> After looking more into it, we have received confirmation of what happened with your order
> 
> ...


I have just checked my credit card statement online and noticed I've been.charged twice. 

You're sham of an outfit sent me an email saying the order hadn't been finalised so I put it through again, but you were happy enough to take my money twice! Get it refunded or I'll be taking this as high as I can, I have emails as proof and I wont let anything lie. If this affects my credit rating due to a complete **** up from your ineptitude, this will be reflected in my correspondence.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Never did get the remainder of my refund from them but Barclaycard refunded the missing money so I assume they reclaimed it from tyreloosers.

They never did get their miss delivered Pirreli's back either:wavey:


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect this thread but im having a nightmare dealing with tyreleader. I ordered the tyres on the 7th August with their website indicating that delivery would be in 48/72h. The tracking info they've given me confirms that they still have not sent the tyres and their communication is a complete joke. As per this thread no phone number and their email communication has been completely useless, telling me my tyres are on their way which is a complete lie as the tracking information they have given confirms DPD have not recieved the package and i have just got off the phone to DPD confirming that they have not recieved the tyres and that I should contact the supplier. Not sure what to do, Ive asked for a refund and they are responding with a standard response that your tyres are on their way...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

RizzyGTR said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread but im having a nightmare dealing with tyreleader. I ordered the tyres on the 7th August with their website indicating that delivery would be in 48/72h. The tracking info they've given me confirms that they still have not sent the tyres and their communication is a complete joke. As per this thread no phone number and their email communication has been completely useless, telling me my tyres are on their way which is a complete lie as the tracking information they have given confirms DPD have not recieved the package and i have just got off the phone to DPD confirming that they have not recieved the tyres and that I should contact the supplier. Not sure what to do, Ive asked for a refund and they are responding with a standard response that your tyres are on their way...


Why ever did you go near them. The warnings have been on here for a long time!! Good luck.


.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

it was only after i had problems i searched on the forum and found this, prior i did a generic search and most of the reviews were good. The thing is the number of poor reviews after i did some digging was significant and were almost identical, lesson learnt is that check the forum first!!!

The issue is that these guys seem to be doing the same thing for some time and no one has pulled them up about it, if its not resolved soon i will contact trading standards for a starter as its clearly mis-advertising having short delivery times on site and taking weeks to fulfill.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I agree with your thoughts but not sure how you would get on with Trading Standards with them being a non UK company. Yes I know we are all E.U. but does that help?


.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Just read this thread and it's absolutely shocking!, I've used Camskill a few times now for tyres and always received good service.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought some tyres for my BMW from Mytyres and instead of Goodyear Eagle F1s I got sent Dunlop Run Flats  

Also their customer service is in India or some place like that.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

There seems to be a number of operations being run out of Europe now who operate within the UK with impunity. Customer service for them is secondary and it seems their approach is one of numbers, as long as 80% of customers are happy the 20% that get horrendous service do not matter. I will await the outcome of this and then follow up with UK trading standards and the French equivalent. I've read tyreleaders T&Cs and they give themselves huge room to manouvre. Failure of a courier to deliver is one thing but when its clear that the courier (in my case DPD) have not even been given the tyres 11 days after the order was placed then there is no doubt that the items are not in stock and they are playing games. From what ive read it seems there have been a number of cases where tyreleader has insisted the only was to cancel is to decline the deilvery but if you do this then they have the right to charge you for cancellation which is a significant amount. They end up getting the tyres back plus a significant percentage of the original purchase price by charging high fees.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Used Camskill a few times and they appear to give good service so will stick with them.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

markM3 said:


> Used Camskill a few times and they appear to give good service so will stick with them.



Yh il second that


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

And me, Camskill only place I go to now, usually cheapest from the outset also, and I think price match if not. 4 orders with them, no issues.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am forwarding the request for cancellation to our warehouse holding your order's dispatch.

I'll get back to you in order to confirm you.

If the order has been dispatched to the carrier, it will no longer be possible to cancel your order.

You can refuse the delivery. Upon reception of the items back to our storage facility, your refund will be processed minus return shipping fees (25£ / per parcel).

Best regards, 

- Eunice -.



I just got the above from Tyreleader 1 hour ago, essentially they have proven my assertion that they may intentionally try and send out tyres to customers knowing full well that they do not want them after Tyreleader failing to send them in a timely manner (and especially when its very clear that they do not have them in stock), and then charge the customer £25/package if they are returned, unbelievable!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Even if it hasn't been collected, they should still have a consignment number, so either way should be able to give you a tracking Ref. If need be, contact the carrier directly.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Mook 

They've given me tracking numbers, they were auto-generated when i placed my order number and the consignment number at the same time. The tracking confirms the packages have not yet been dispatched and the carrier DPD has confirmed the same that they have not been given any packages. The only explanation is that they do not have them in stock, even their own terms and conditions state if something is not in stock then a refund should be made within 48h.

Our terms and conditions are aimed at a greater awareness of your rights as a customer.
Finalize order.
When the webuser orders a product on our website, we immediately check the product availability to dispatch it quickly. Should the product be out of stock, the client will be refunded within 48h


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can you ask DPD to decline collection?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

We have Toyo 888's in stock 275 and 315 for the R35 at £1,066 incl VAT delivered to a business address in 24hr if order placed before 12 noon. You do not have to be a GTROC member to get this offer
GTROC R35 Tyre Offers
John M


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Can you ask DPD to decline collection?


I didn't think of that as I'm not paying for the delivery but I may call them and try and do so tommorow.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, for anyone who may be interested they issued a refund notice this morning after i sent my 10th message to them pointing out they were not acting inline with their own T&Cs and European regs, for what its worth i still think their insistance on sending tryes and requesting customers to decline and then charge them is highly unscrupulous.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

that is ridiculous, sounds a bit under hand.

Stick with camskill, never had a problem with them and their prices are generally on point!


----------



## Whistleblow-er (Dec 1, 2015)

ErciCp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm speaking as the moderator of tyreleader.co.uk. You probably have realized that the great majority of our clients have had a satisfying experience with us.
> 
> ...


Eric, the reason you get lots of nice reviews is because you don't publish any poor review on your website, you and your company are are a set of cowboys. If anything doesn't go to plan, your offensively bad customer service levels really kick in.

I gave you an option of providing me with a small discount on an order for a replacement tyre and the future business above that. Instead, you preferred absolving yourselves of trying to provide a resolution to my issue. For this reason, I condemn your incredibly poor levels of customer service and hope no-one else has to suffer how bad your business is when things don't go to plan.

Readers, avoid these at all costs. It is worth paying a bit more for a supplier who does care!


----------



## Cal687 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is the first I've heard of this, it's appalling.
Ive used Camskill a couple of times, absolutely spot on.

I also used TyreLeader (unknowingly) in February this year, guess i got lucky. no problems.
That said, on reading this... I won't touch them again and will sleep well tonight knowing this post will bump it up again, hopefully warning more people.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Chalk up another victim to Tyreleader...

They were by some distance cheaper than Camskill and others. I placed an order with them on the 3rd February for 4 tyres (Michelin Pilot Super Sports in 295 & 235 sizes). For some reason this got placed as two separate orders, I guess that might be just how they work.

The same day I got a dispatch notification for the 235 tyres, so at that point I was obviously feeling quite confident. The 295s however just sat there, their status unchanged from when I placed the order. Eventually I opened a ticket to request an update on the dispatch.

Today, out of the blue, the 295s turn up. A pleasant surprise! Or so I thought.. upon further inspection the DOT markings on the tyres reveal one to be 3914 (39th week of 2014) - that's ok - with the other _5312_. Yup, I was sent a 4 year old tyre sold as new.

Obviously very unhappy and now having to go through the motions of trying to contact Tyreleader to rectify this somehow, whilst anxious about having all the right tyres ready for some work that I've got booked in at the start of March.

Fortunately I hedged my bets somewhat and paid for it on credit card, so I guess there is scope for a chargeback. I presume that is still possible if the goods delivered are "significantly not as described" or similar? My understanding that tyres are only considered new up to 3 years old, providing they have been stored correctly.

Thoughts?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Shocking behaviour and even worse customer service on display here. Glad I read this and will stay well clear of these morons.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What's wrong with a 4 year old tire?
I would have no problem using it.


----------

